# Hot wire uncapper



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I finally got around to starting on a hot wire uncapper. It is modeled after the hot wire foam cutters that model airplane makers use to cut foam. I did a test run tonight and it looks very promising. It's going to look much like this, except sized to fit around my uncapping tub. 
http://image2-3.rcuniverse.com/e1/forum/upfiles/183029/Us55073.jpg
It should allow the use of both hands to pull the frame across the wire.


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

That is sweet! Great idea and now I am thinking I want to build one too.


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

Interesting concept!
Walt


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Good idea...beef it up some and add a second wire so you can do both sides at once.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I think it will be faster than a knife anyway, just by being able to use both hands. I think of it as a stationary plane. One pipe under the tub, the other on top, leaning somewhat. Drag the comb across it and the caps fall in the bucket. I'll do some more tonight. I have a component list from Radio Shack that totals about $30.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Ross, how will you force the cappings to roll off into your uncapping tank or tub? A knife or plane will let the cappings fall right back onto a frame unless they're held at an angle. Do you have another idea in mind? If the frames are stood up, I could see how one could uncap both sides at a time if your wire spacing is right and a steady hand. Looks like it ought to work!


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I intend to put the frame on top of the wire and let gravity do the work. They should drop right off into the tank.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Nice Ross....you going to post the component list for the gang? I'd like to give it a go if it only runs about 30 bucks.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

As soon as I have it all together I'll post it up. You can pretty much find it all by googling "foam cutter radio shack". I'm using a Walmart kids guitar string for the cutter wire right now. I need to find a better source for stainless wire.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Ross,

Most commonly used for "hot wire" cutters is Nichrome wire. This is the stuff that heating coils, hair dryers and toasters use to produce heat. Stainless wire is probably a bit too low in resistivity. You can find sources for Nichrome wire on Ebay.

Second thing, you may encounter problems over a long time with the PVC pipe softening up due to heating. It will not widthstand much heat. You might want to make the final section out of wood or steel.

Regards -- Fuzzy


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

could you run the wire through the pvc so it doesn't accidently snag on something?


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Patience grasshopper . Stainless wire works great. The PVC frame never sees any heat. You use heavy metal for parts attached to the PVC that have less resistance than the light weight wire. The wire heats, the heavier pieces don't. Wood would work just as well for a frame, PVC just looks cleaner to me.


----------



## Erik T (May 22, 2007)

*Stainless Steel Wire*

Here's a place I like dealing with for hard to find parts, including stainless wire:

Small Parts, Inc. - Stainless Steel Wire


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Actually, Bass Pro Shops sells it as stainless steel leader wire pretty cheap. It's available online. I'll be making a test run with it this weekend. More to come...


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I used to cut foam core wings, I think my buddy and I used piano wire from the hardware store. Our braces where wood.
You could even run the wire down a board on each side of the frame. They would act as a template & give a perfectly straight even cut for whatever depth you desire.

Dan


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I'll have a report tomorrow on whether or not it's a good idea. Some report that the wire won't hold enough heat without cranking it up too hot. I have to see things for myself


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Try a local appliance repair parts shop and look for a ice machine cutter grid string. Most are made from nickel or stainless.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Well, I'm in the process of breaking wires. It's not a done deal yet.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Any further update on this ?? Or did you give up the idea ?


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

It has promise, but I need stronger wire, or maybe flat ribbon style heater element. The transformer and dimmer switch worked great, but I broke the guitar strings I tried. It worked until they broke. I going for some 100# fishing leaders (stainless) next.


----------



## Carl F (Aug 6, 2008)

would the wire be "cool" enough, relatively speaking, to use on Perico plastic frames or is your un-capper useful only on wood frames?


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Uncapper wire*

Ross, any idea of the diameter of the wire you are using or need? We use stainless wire @ work(come in handy little spools) to keep the bolts from coming loose on our airplanes. I use it on my frames.
If you know any airplane mechs or dragster mechs you can get various sized stainless wire(.020''-.040'' and more). I'll try to get a mfg for you soon. pm me if you want to know a few places.


----------



## bksss (May 16, 2007)

Try Aircraft Spruce.
http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/appages/safetywire.php


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I bought a big spool of stainless wire for wiring my frames.

I'd be happy to donate a few feet for a test run.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Ross heres one mfg of the stuff
Industrial Steel and Wire Co.
Sante Fe Springs,CA 90670
They come in 1 lb cans

Also 
Brown Aviation Supply 
they used to sale it bet they still do!

Good luck oh great inventor!!!!


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

You can buy SS wire at a welding supply smallest I have found is .030


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Ross, you do need to use Nichrome wire. When most wire is heated the resistance drops and thus causes the wire to get that much hotter. Nichrome wire doesn’t lose as much resistance and it also resist oxidation at high temperatures. 

What would be great would be to hook a micro-controller to calculate the wire resistance. Use that information to apply more or less power to the wire. It would increase power when it hit a heat sink like honey and reduce power when removed from the comb. My guess is the wire burns through between uncapping. I know this is doable but it is beyond me. 

Now in a perfect world the bees would uncap the comb for you.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Everything I read from the foam cutters says stainless works as well or better than Nichrome. Heating it has not been a problem. Hanging it on the frame parts has.


----------



## DoubleB (Sep 23, 2006)

Great concept, and one that is getting much attention! Just as another thought to peruse: how about a one handle device like a "coping saw" . This would allow one handed operation, and as far as cappings falling......just tilt the frame farther over center....just some thoughts....I have some transformers...think I too will ..get involved....now if only they would put up more honey......I got it a honey magnet.....lol....


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I built a frame that sits over a cappings bin. I wanted to have both hands free to handle the frame and have the cappings fall into the bin.


----------



## mikesfarm (Jul 4, 2007)

*Is this working ?*

6 months ago I suggested this and everyone shunned the idea, stating that this would burn my honey. I did not pursue it. I made a 'hot wire' foam cutter that looked and acted like a scroll saw for lost foam casting. I used leader material from Walmart and a adjustable battery charger. I really worked great on foam. It would be so easy and cheap to make a uncapper if it works on honey.
Does this work well on honey filled combs ? I have so few combs that I do not want to risk my whole harvest if it burns it. 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Did it work? Adrian


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

mikesfarm said:


> I have so few combs that I do not want to risk my whole harvest if it burns it.
> Thanks
> Mike


Hey Mike,

Send it to me and I will try it. 
I'd be willing to contribute a few frames 
for the advancement of uncapping technology.


----------



## tn gold (Dec 31, 2006)

*hot wire*

I built a cutter using wire for plastic film. It worked well,after a few adjustments were worked out. One problem was wire tention. Springs on the hot wire kept it stretched as the heat changed. I have thought of trying this using the trans. for wiring frames I have it.The contact button may be ok, but a slide switch may be better. This should give better control of the heat. I wonder if it would need some sort of scraper to roll the caps away? Keep us posted looks good to me. Jeff


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Tn Gold,
You might try a used treadmil motor control unit for the power source. It should handle the current and be more reliable in the long run.

Just a thought -- Fuzzy


----------



## bksss (May 16, 2007)

*Hot hose clamp uncapper*

I made an uncapper from a large stainless hose gear clamp. This is not the one but very similar. http://www.murraycorp.com/index.pl/hdl_high_torque_series 
I tried it a few times and it worked OK. My power supply is a 240 volt arc welder connected to 120 volts giving me a number of usable amperage settings. I have a car battery disconnect switch on the handle to control the temperature. I plan on improving the controls next season. Heat control is the most challenging. When the uncapper is not cutting wax it heats up rather fast. When cutting heavy wax at a fast rate it cools off a bit too much and starts tearing the comb. The stainless steel band is 12 inches long by 1/2 an inch wide. I did not measure its thickness but it would be about 20 thousands of an inch. I use an old set of booster cables for supplying amperage to the uncapper. This whole thing sounds a bit heavy but I used an old lawn chair frame and made everything as light as possible, weight is not an issue. There is enough spring in the frame to keep the band tight.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I wonder if after wiring some frames of foundation, you could hook the alligator clips to the wire ends to embed/melt the wire into the foundation.


----------



## Drake (Sep 21, 2008)

Just wondering could the same type of hot-wire cutter used to cut decklines and foam be used for decapping? if so they are easy to make and can buy parts or scavenge for them... most of those cutters use piano wire.

drake


----------

